# 720 rear axle nut need help please



## vtowntommy (Mar 4, 2007)

What is this axle nut called?, It looks like a gear with teeth on the side, I cant find any tools for it to torque it down. Is it a spindle nut , castellated or something else ? trying to make something but the torque required for this is alot and the tools teeth will bend or come apart or break ., I need a solid tool for this. I asked around at machine shops, auto stores, and garages and the dealership this must be some closely guarded mechanic secret for it dosent seem to exist and I cant even find a picture of it on the internet. I Have a 83 720 4x4 pickup, changed the bearing 3 months ago and cant get the nut back on. Screws down on the axle shaft so I cant get a socket on it since the shaft goes through it. spanners wont work either, teeth are flat on the nut.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should have a couple of washers then the nut... wait... your not talking about
the brake ring for the hub.... are you??? are the teeth on the inside by chance??


----------



## vtowntommy (Mar 4, 2007)

I found a picture at MS-172236-58 Retaining Nut but they still don't have the right tool, the half shaft axle is over 2 feet, need something to grab and torque this sucker from the side or a replacement nut of some kind thats easier to deal with, the hub carriage bolts come up about 2 inches around the bearing to further complicate this, the tool needs a handle above the four bolts. tried makeing stuff but the twisting torque bends any prongs i get into the teeth , has to be one solid freakin tough tool.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The part that tightens the rear axle bearing locknut is Kent-Moore Tool# ST38020000. It works like a big T-handle with the socket in the middle and slides over the shaft down to the back of the backing plate, where it engages the locknut and gives you sufficient clearance of the studs. To remove, you bend the metal tang into a flat position and upon re-installing, you bend the metal tang up to lock the lock nut. 

If you need to replace the bearing, bearing cage and backing plate from the axle, another tool, Kent-Moore #HT72480000 is used along with a press. 

These tools were originally forced-shipped to Nissan dealers in the day, but trying to find a dealer with one might be a little tough due to the age of the vehicle. Your best bet would be a dealer that was in business in 1983 and hope that they still have the old tool boards up and organized. Most probably have been lost, stolen or buried in a box somewhere over the years. You may be able to purchase one through Kent Moore or have the Nissan dealer's parts dept. purchase one for you with the number I gave you, but expect it to be very expensive. Kent-Moore makes great tools and offer a lifetime warranty and make special tools for many manufacturers...and they get every penny they can for them and then some!


----------

